# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  اسرار شخصية الرجل الغامض

## حبيبتي والمطر

*اسرار شخصية الرجل الغامض

*
*عند سماع كلمة الرجل الغامض يتبادر الى الذهن الرجل الذي يرتدي النظارة السوداء... تلك الشخصية التي خرجت من احد الافلام البوليسية لكن في الواقع الرجل الغامض يكون رجل مميز للغاية. فشخصية الرجل الغامض تمتلك سحر لا يقاوم فذلك السحر والغموض يجعل الرجل محط اعجاب وتقدير في نفس الوقت.

الرجل صاحب الشخصية الغامضة يمتلك من الصفات, المميزات والقدرات ما تجعل منه شخص مميز في حياته, لكن هناك بعض العيوب التي قد تقضي على جمال هذه الشخصية.




اسرار شخصية الرجل الغامض:

1.  الرجل الغامض قليل الكلام فهو رجل لا يقول الا ما قل ودل, وذلك لانه يرى ان قلة كلامه هو ما يضفي الغموض الى شخصيته, فصاحب هذه الشخصية لا يمكن انتزاع الاسرار منه وان يقدم اعترافات, مما يضفي الغموض على شخصيته, ايضا" قلة كلامه تجنبه الوقوع في تلك الاخطاء التي يقع فيها الرجل الكثير الكلام.

2. الرجل الغامض يتكتع بقوة الملاحظة حيث انه يستطيع التقاط ادق التفاصيل بعينيه او حتى أذنيه كما يتمتع بقوة تركيز عالية لانه يستمع اكثر من ان يتكلم من خلالها يستطيع ان يلتقط التفاصيل ويحللها بدقة عالية وهذه من اهم الصفات التي يتمتع بها الرجل الغامض.

3. الشخصية المبدعة وهي شخصية تجمع بين قوة الملاحظة وقلة الكلام وهي احدى سمات الرجل الغامض, فهو يتمتع بصفة الابداع في مجال محدد او عدة مجالات .

4. الرجل الغامض تتمتع شخصيته ببعض التناقض وذلك لمنح بريق الغموض لصاحبها, وذلك الاناقض يثير من حوله التساؤلات وذلك ما يريده الرجل الغامض,  لكن ما يميز الرجل الغامض هنا انه قدرته لوضع حد لهذا التناقض لانه يخشى ان زيادة هذا التناقض قد يعمل على زيادة غموضه فيفقد سحر الغموض في شخصيته لذلك يجب ان يحافظ على التوازن بين الغموض والتناقض في شخصيته بحيث لا يجعل الناس حوله تنفر منه.

5. المشكلة في هذه الشخصية عدم قدرة صاحبها على العمل والابداع في مجالات العمل الجماعي بالرغم من قدرته العالية على الملاحظة والتحليل وذلك لان العمل الجماعي يتطلب الوضوح بين افراد الفريق وهو شيء يفتقره الرجل الغامض وذلك لعدم قدرتها على التصريح بخطة عملها ولذلك يفض ان يعمل في مجالات العمل الفردي التي تتطلب الابداع حيث يكون قادرا" على الابداع والتميز.

6. احدى عيوب هذه الشخصية بانها شخصية شكاكة تمتلك قدرا" عاليا" من الشك لكن يجب ان يوضع حد لهذا الشك لانه سيدمر الرجل الغامض لان الرجل الغامض اذا انتابته حالة من الشك اتجاه احد الاشخاص لا يغمض له جفن الا اذا حسم هذا الشك وغالبا" ما تكون شكوكه غير صحيحة مما يؤدي الى وقوعه في العديد من المشاكل.

7. الرجل الغامض هو اكثر الرجال الذي تنجذب اليه النساء لان سحر هذه الشخصية وحضورها المميز تجعله فارس احلام العديد من النساء, لكن لا تفوز بقلب هذا الرجل الا المراة التي تستطيع ان تفك ذلك الغموض وتغوص عميقا" في بحر اسرار هذه الشخصية.* [CENTER]

----------


## &روان&

مممممممم انا بحب هاي الشخصيات 
يسلمو حبيبتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
موضوع جميل وتحليل منطقي ولكن باعتقادي بأن الرجال أيضاً يفضلون المرأة الغامضة و تكون أكثر جاذبية في المراحل الأولى 
الغموض هو سر الجاذبية وسرعان ما يتلاشى كلما توددت الروح و زالت الحواجز 
مشكورة مطر 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

موضوع حلو 
لكن الشخيه الغامضة تفتقد لاشياء كثير بحياتها مثل الانفتاح على المجتمع وقلة المعارف وغيره وغيره 


مشكورة

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*كل شخصية لها مزاياها كما لها سيئاتها...
شخصية الرجل الغامض لا تخلو من ال السلبيات لكنها شخصية جميلة ايضا"*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*كمان برأيي انه الغموض إله حدود*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

موضوع حلو كتير 
يسلمو حبيبتي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

موضوع حلو كتير 
يسلمو حبيبتي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*اكيد 
Sc®ipt
كل شي اله حدود وكما ذكرت المبالغة بالغموض تفقد الشخصية جمالها

الوردة الاردنية العفو وأهلا" برجعتك*

----------

